# [KB] brauchbares Multimeter



## Addi (27. März 2014)

Hey Leute 

Ich würde mir gerne ein brauchbares Multimeter besorgen. Ich würde damit im Vordergrund die Spannung von PC Hardware auslesen wollen.
Ich habe auf Arbeit viele verschiedene Multimeter zu Verfügung und könnte sogar günstig an welche kommen.
Mir kommt es nicht auf die kleinsten Nuancen an , aber es sollte doch schon brauchbar sein.

mfg


----------



## TSchaK (4. April 2014)

Hi

Ich hab für die Aufgabe ein VOLTCRAFT VC150.
Die Genauigkeit reicht mir und ein Temp. Fühler ist auch dabei...

Kommt halt ganz drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst...
Mfg


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2014)

Wenn du nur Spannungen auslesen willst wirst du auch mit einem 10€ Voltmeter aus dem Baumarkt glücklich.


----------



## D0pefish (4. April 2014)

Ein vernünftiges misst kleine und große Mikrofarad (μF)-Größen. Daran scheitert man mit Normal-Ware, wenn man etwas tiefer in die Elektronik-Materie einsteigen möchte. Die sind auch nicht unbedingt teurer, man sollte eben nur genau hinsehen bzw. bewusst zwei Geräte einplanen. Ich habe zBsp. schon ewig ein MYT-888 für den groben Alltagseinsatz, was aber die μF-Schwäche aufweist.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (4. April 2014)

Wer mißt, mißt Mist.

Ich habe ein Voltcraft VC850 ist nicht schlecht reicht für meine Anwendungen. Aber wenn du ein sehr genaues und sicheres willst kommst du an Fluke nicht vorbei


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2014)

Na ja, Fluke ist schon sehr gut aber es gibt auch andere gute Hersteller von Multimetern, etwa Agilent oder Gossen-Metrawatt.


----------

